# a couple photoshop pieces I've done



## Chimeco (Mar 6, 2005)

here's a few photoshop pieces i've done, a couple from competitions. if you like my style, and "have clipart", I've been known to volunteer a free project or two here and there when I'm not busy.

http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/Rd7.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/Ro1.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/Mistress.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/theJungle.jpg

**end shameless plug.

These Images are Copyright 2004-2005 Chant Dhames
non-profit, non-commercial use only


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking quite nice.


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks b


----------



## Therian (Mar 10, 2005)

Chimeco, I loved the pictures! ...well, except the first one, but the other 3 were beautiful! The pictures are very interesting and i get a lot of emotions from them. Can you post some more of your pictures online, or post a link to your site? I would like to see some more.


----------



## Neon (Mar 10, 2005)

Very nice Chime ... my favs were the 2nd and 4th posted links.  Post any more pics if you have them!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 10, 2005)

I only liked the 2nd and 4th one, which were excellent.  The other two were not my cup of tea.


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 10, 2005)

thankya guys.  I really think I work for the pleasure of pleasing.

Here's some fictiony/non-fictiony stuff you might like, and some from competitions again (and sorry, I don't have my site made yet):

_Angelina Jolie after:_
http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/original.jpg
_Angelina Jolie before:_
http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/angelinaOrig.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/original.jpg_99% photoshop Liquify filter:_
http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/R5b.jpg
_the fire is all photoshop (purephotoshop.com tutorial):_
http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/Round4.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/roadOfAlex.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/Ro5.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/Rnd9b.jpg


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 11, 2005)

all I can say is WOW!!!, your pics are great and you're very talented ( I like 2 and 4 the most). Please keep posting more for us mere mortals to view


----------



## Cenerue (Mar 12, 2005)

You are very talented!  That is awesome work!


----------



## orionsixwings (Jun 10, 2005)

I can't see anyone of those


----------



## Maggie (Jul 12, 2005)

I cannt see them either.  I keep getting an error page  would love to have a look though


----------

